# Free NRA membership



## jetboatdeath (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/
For Real I called them....


----------



## jetboatdeath (Mar 30, 2009)

I swear i didnt see that other post....
Oh well...


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 30, 2009)

jetboatdeath said:


> I swear i didnt see that other post....
> Oh well...



That's ok.  I didn't see the other post either... so because yours happen to be near the top when I clicked "New Posts", I saw your thread.  Thanks for posting this, so now I took advantage of the free offer.

I've been a long-time hold-out with NRA (because I have felt for many years they were a tad bit too political for my taste).  Now with the way things are going with the new US administration at the White House, I figured it wouldn't hurt for me to put aside my distaste and try NRA for a year.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 30, 2009)

Ceicei said:


> I've been a long-time hold-out with NRA (because I have felt for many years they were a tad bit too political for my taste).



?...  

They're a gun rights/lobby group...how are they not going to be political?  (unless I'm just not understanding what you mean?).

I may not agree with everything the NRA does/doesn't do but I'm definitely glad they're there.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> ?...
> 
> They're a gun rights/lobby group...how are they not going to be political? (unless I'm just not understanding what you mean?).
> 
> I may not agree with everything the NRA does/doesn't do but I'm definitely glad they're there.


 

There was a time they were principally about education, but times changed.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks I think i will join.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 31, 2009)

elder999 said:


> There was a time they were principally about education, but times changed.



I would submit that given the political climate of the last 15-20 years, their increased focus on the political fight has been a necessary development.

I would be ecstatic if there was no _need_ for them to function as a lobby group and be able to focus on education and promoting the shooting sports.  Unfortunately that is not realistic given the sheer number of those who wish to see us stripped of our rights.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2009)

elder999 said:


> There was a time they were principally about education, but times changed.


 Of necessity, times have changed......but the NRA's education activities haven't shrunk, they have expanded.  With over 55,000 instructors NRA still trains America in Firearms. http://www.nrahq.org/education/index.asp


----------

